

Console Wars or Class War? - CaptainSwing
http://kotaku.com/rumor-foxconn-interns-and-alleged-ps4-sabotage-claims-1466539573

======
CaptainSwing
no matter whether these rumours are true or not, does HN think that simply
spreading such rumours can increase pressure on Sony/Microsoft/Apple etc to to
consider the conditions under which their commodities are produced?

